# Latest Letter to the Ex...



## SamuraiJack

Finally figured it out....


Difficult to know how to address you…

I can’t call you “dear” or “sweetie” or “honey” simply because you are no longer any of those things to me. Yet you bridle so at other things that I really have nothing left…and you have always complained that calling you by your name sounds cold.

Well, it is a cold name.

If you look up its meaning it translates into several things, none of which are warm and friendly.

Anyway…

I met a woman in Stowe several weeks ago who was the very spitting image of you except dressed a little nicer and her hair wasn’t dyed ash blonde. She spoke with your voice and when I first heard her I almost turned around asked what the hell you were doing there. Instead I positioned my chair and got a glimpse of your exact doppelganger as she complained bitterly to her friend about her computer programming husband who was never home even when he was home and then started in about the humidity and how she couldn’t wait to go see her dentist again. 

Guess she had a thing for her dentist.

She was also thinner so her cheekbones were a little more prominent and she was definitely using some high end skin product as her face was flawless.

But she was still based of your genotype.

Then she started in on her husband again, not particularly caring if anyone heard. So we all heard about how the bored housewife from CN wanted to have an affair and how she thought her husband was a big child and how he and the boys were just a bunch of teenagers. I stifled the urge to tell her that is how the best fathers socialize their children because I wanted to hear more of the looking glass you.

The Red Queen was fully present as she *****ed about how he “should know” when she needs attention and that she was approaching 40 and what did she have to show for it? Her friend pointed out the nice house, great cars, 2 great kids and no money worries and a husband who dotes on her. Her friend did everything but volunteer to take her place. She just scoffed and started to complain about how the romance is dead and how she wasn’t going to put any effort into it if he wasn’t. It was a train wreck waiting to happen. If she had been a black dragon, acid would have been searing the grass below her seat.

I opened myself up enough just to sample a bit more of her emotions and she was heavily and bitterly invested in running a life script. Empathy can be a truly wonderful thing sometimes.

Her friend was great and suggested several things but she (you) just kept at the script. It was like she was determined to run it ‘til the very end to force herself to make a choice…or until she had run out of options.

Time was beginning to encroach as I knew I would have to make the next game, but I knew the Universe rarely laid things like this out before me unless there was a reason.

Sure enough out it comes as she confessed to her friend in one single vulnerable moment that she felt trapped. Then just as fast as it came out, she reverted right back to her role of suffering partner in romance doomed to failure.

“Ahh” I thought…and the Universe laughed at me yet again, sweetly and kindly, as my epiphany rolled across the edges of my mind.

I stood up and told the ladies that I had a good time listening to them and then stepped into the Red Queens 18 inch bubble. “I truly hope you find what you are looking for before it is too late. If you want it bad enough, not only can you change roles…you can change movies. It’s much better than the alternative.”

I flashed my best rogue smile and began folding my beat up chair…the ones we got for our gathering after we got married, quietly noting to myself that she reeked of neither cigarettes or perfumes.

“Is that what happened to you?” She asked. She was obviously taken aback.

“No, my ex was a mess by the time she acted. She was too single minded and too proud to ask for help. I’m with another studio now.”

“Oh that’s too bad.” She said

“Not really. It’s an independent studio that can do anything from sci-fi to documentaries. The pay is good, and there are no strikes, no unions, and negotiations are always done quickly and gently.” I said smiling again. I picked up my chair and tipped my hat to both of them and walked away. 

All I heard from behind was her friend asking “What was ‘THAT’ all about?”

It’s fun to be the messenger sometimes. I had thoroughly expected her to freak out for ease dropping.

Last thing I heard was some giggles and then some shrill laughs like schoolgirls.

No matter. I had done my part.

Later on, after the next game, I would get my epiphany full on as I lounged in the shade on the windiest part of the field. But before all that I spent a good deal of time people watching looking for my new indicator. Turns out there are people running scripts everywhere. 

They don’t even know they are doing it.

For some this seems to work. They pick a script they like and start running lines. House, Job, 2.5 kids etc…



Then it struck that there were people who were getting really screwed in the equations I saw running. It was the ones who were picked not by the scripts they were running, but by the scripts their partners were running. They were laying expectations on them that they had NO FREAKIN IDEA were being run by them.

Take this thought and let it marinate a bit and you get us.

I THOUGHT I was being cast as the good husband. “Kind and loyal to the end. Good with kids and animals. Making up for deficiencies by trying extra hard and being a creative parent.”

Turns out I was nothing of the sort in your script because you were most likely entangled with your mother’s script. I was simply cast as “the guy to divorce later on” so you could emulate her “lonesome grandmother, “We don’t need men” role”. I was the man who would suffer because of what happened earlier and that all men are bad.

In the meantime I’m dutifully playing with the kids and raising them as best I know how, being a loyal husband and trying to figure out why you were increasingly distant and why work was so important to you. 

I never even kissed another woman while I was with you…too bad you can’t say the same of men. 

I used to think it was me…and on some level I probably still do. I went back and reviewed all my email to you and I VERY clearly explained what I was about to go through from your leaving. Search your email for the word ‘psychobiological’ event.

I couldn’t have been more clear.

It was almost as if you chose me KNOWING that it would devastate me.

I knew that as soon as you were out the door, it was over. My lawyer Chris said people get back together less than 10% of the time. If one leaves the residence it drops to about 2.5%. When I relayed those figures to you, there were no ****s given…except for yourself. Then again, after seeing a strange car (which had obviously spent the night in your driveway) just a few weeks after you moved out should have tipped me off. But I was loyal to you up until the point you sent me papers to “surprise” me.

I still think the part that really sucked is that you knew divorce was on the table for well over a year and you refused to talk to me about it. You sure didn’t spend all that time at the gym for me or yourself…Did you now? 

It’s alright you can admit it. 

You were working on your sex score so you could bag a new man…or you already had one in mind and were just waiting for the right time. 

Meantime I was standing and hoping you would come out of it. THREE TIMES I asked if we needed to go see a marriage counselor and you brushed off each time I asked. I spent a good portion of my life planning for such an event so that I could be the strong one. But you were already out the door.

Remember downstairs in the apartment on the couch you asking me to swear to be the strong one on the inside? 

Well I took that to heart too.

I took every bit of knowledge I had and tried to connect with you on SOME level. True I did do some attacking, but that was only after you brought me to ‘almost’ reconciling only to have it jerked away from me yet again.

You just kept teasing me with false hopes and the suddenly dropping the whole thing. 

Again and again and again. 

Like running a script…

I don’t suppose it really matters which script you were running.

Damage is already done. 

You said things and did things that simply cannot be taken back and might not be forgiven. I will never forget the look of delight on your face when you knew I was suffering at your hands.

Did you really think that you could screw your husband over so entirely viciously and expect them to stay friends with you? Did you really think after some of the awful things you said that I would stay around after my head cleared?

Did you really think we were going to “have that romantic fight and everything would be better”?

Did you really think we were supposed to be invited back to our counselors without you committing to the process?

They were all just silly half-witted excuses because you didn’t want to do the work.

The guy and (to a lesser extent) the gal both gave me the look. It’s the look that says “She’s too far gone…best to take care of yourself.”

Love and marriage takes commitment, trust, and a willingness to confide in your partner and to accept them for whatever they bring to the table. I often question if you ever really loved me or not.

When did you EVER extend me the courtesy of treating me like a husband or full partner?

Well you didn’t have to….because I was NEVER going to be the end all partner in your life. In that way you are just like your mother and grandmother. Men are tools to be used and thrown away when you don’t want to deal with them. I fathered kids with you and got them through to the point where they could almost fend for themselves…my “job is done”. Trust was withdrawn and I was left standing there going “what just happened?” 

You withdrew that trust long before your divorced me.

According to your script anyway...

The men that you all co-opt into your scripts get hammered because they are sold one thing but get another. Chuck probably got handed a script for nice guy who gets laid in return for chores. But she took a little TOO much out of him, especially since she used to drop those big hints in front of everyone. He didn’t touch her for three years. I can believe this. Being a nagging drunkard can make you look pretty ugly. Just saying. I bet your mother also purposefully tapered off the sex and made it into a reward system. Some men don’t respond well to that. Looking back I can see now that Chuck cut his losses and made a smart decision.

I met your mother at the height of her functionality so I couldn’t extrapolate how far she could go down…but I watched her do it until Chuck left and then I realized I was supposed to fill in. I did try very hard to fill in for Chuck, but that wasn’t my job and I knew it…until the first time she utterly failed to show any type of gratitude whatsoever and even tried turning Anne on me for her bloody cabinet doors. I froze myself half to death trying to get that camp done and I did a bloody fantastic job for what I had to work with. What did I get for my troubles? An ungrateful, needy, whiny response that minimized my contributions and made me feel like absolute crap…and then to try a use Anne against me…well let’s just say she was never going to get anything else out of me again unless you asked for it.

There is ALWAYS a “but” attached to everything with you two.

Always.

It’s that bloody script.

I tried repeatedly to show you how your mother was grooming you but you always took it as an attack. As it stood “I” was the biggest threat to her eventual wellbeing so I’m sure she was very supportive (in her passive way of course) in “whatever you think is best dear”. I can just picture her leaning over and touching your forearm and saying “I just want what’s best for my little girl.”

Not evil…just running a life script.

Note the forearm…not shoulder.

She must have felt like Octane when the butter falls.

So there is her script. Same one Rita used...maybe her mother before her? Who knows?

Eventually, she will ask you to choose (once again) between something or someone you love and her. Maybe not outright…but it WILL Happen.

Yes, I am quite aware that I have my own script too. Mine was to fall in love with a person and have a family and love her no matter how hard things were to make up for my childhood and my emotionally absent mother. I would be the best of the good husbands and lift her up when she was down and sing her praises to anyone who would listen. I played the role of entertaining but non-threatening spouse at all your work affairs and always supported you no matter what. I never whined about you working and did a lot more than my share of transporting, feeding and raising the kids. I wanted the romance and falling into a snowdrift because I was too busy kissing you. I had it for a time…or at least I wanted to think I did.

A friend says it’s not a crime to love someone too much…as long as it doesn’t end up hurting you.

I am guilty of loving you far too much and taking behavior and disrespect from you that I never should have taken. 

I remember having a HEART ATTACK on the couch after shoveling and you telling me I was “being melodramatic”. Where was your empathy and compassion then? They were centered around your own little world. YOU didn’t nurse me back from a heart attack. I did. Ironically, Butterball did more to help me than you ever did. I think you would have been kinder if you knew how back then.

I took an awful lot of it from your mother too.

She didn’t love me any more than she loved Chuck. I was merely a man for her daughter who she saw as a threat to her support system and someone who would introduce radical concepts like not automatically bowing before her when she hadn’t earned it…or worse…identifying her tricks.

I was a placeholder in her script…sort of a bookend to prop you up while she was occupied with Chuck.

In the end she won out. It’s no mistake that we always fought more after she left because she always did her best to sow seeds of discontent so she could have your undivided attention. Just look at her reaction when I told her I would teach her something but not “do it for her”…foot stomping and tantrums. Something tells me that’s not a well-adjusted adult. 

Ask yourself just one question…in the time that she spent with us…did she EVER once try to calm a fight down between us? Not even once?...See? There is more going on here than will be said. 

Is it any coincidence that you started experiencing more dissatisfaction in the marriage after Chuck left her?

She always made sure that there was at least one time when she visited that you clearly had to choose her over me.

Your mother is running a self-preservation script in which you play the part of her end game.

That’s why she always finds ways to be in your space. 

Pretty soon, just being there in the summer won’t be enough and she will want to move near you so she can be ALL YOURS. Dinners at camp will taper off and she will eat with you all the time. Maybe she will bring food at first but later it will be just vodka. She will mention she is a pensioner. You feel guilty etc… 

But she needs a convenient vacancy.

She will probably wait until Maddi goes to college then say “Well I could sleep in *******’s room until I find a place. “ Then she won’t find a good space so she will want to move in with you permanently. By then you will be comfortable with six cats and a neurotic dog. If you make a fuss she will put the cats in a home. Cats (like children) are disposable too. She will make your responsible for the lives of her cats. Sound familiar?

Instant Nanny! You…not her…she will just continue to pickle herself like a smoked herring. Don’t worry she won’t make her move until she sells the camp or her condo. She is recreating her life with Rita.

All those times she didn’t defend me or encourage your to work things out…It wasn’t that she was defending her daughter…it was that she was preserving her meal ticket.

She even drove you down to sign the divorce papers …didn’t she?

“It’s for the best Kathy”…just like Rita did to your mom when she sent you away.

I have had this knowledge for a long time; just never saw it from this angle before. It’s quite fascinating.

As to your observation that she may become the executor of your will…who cares? I don’t owe you a thing and the only thing you owe me you don’t have the depth (desire?) to execute. I doubt very much you will ever leave me anything since that would be admitting you were wrong or that you felt you owed me something. Can’t have that can we? Not your fault…you are just playing the hand you were dealt. I’m also fairly sure I won’t get any deathbed confessions about…well…anything.

So, no, I won’t have to deal with your mother at all.

I am immune anyway. 

I know what makes her tick and I know what makes her run away. Once you have a mouse, an elephant doesn’t look so scary. Since she is no longer my matriarch I don’t have to put her on a pedestal anymore which was becoming increasingly difficult because as she ages she gets needier…but that’s your basket of worms now.

I want you to know that I always tried to respect your need for time with your mother and I was always confident that you would return to me in good time. I didn’t like going to the lake because all I felt was an overwhelming pressure to work for your mother. It was like she expected it out of me and I simply could not relax there. I know she said I was being antisocial to many people there but It wasn’t antisocial of me to want alone time because that’s how I recharge. I was simply taking care of myself. Some people do it by visiting other people. I do it by being by myself. People rarely understand that it’s exhausting to be around too many people…for me at least.

Weather you realize it or not, this is my reality when I see you. You have a cross to bear as we all do, it’s just that I can see it from a different angle than you can. Even if its 100% wrong, it still the way I see you. You can never get someone to see you as you truly are, only as you try to present yourself.

No matter what, people will lay their own filters down over you just as you will lay yours over theirs. It’s how humans survive.

It saddens me a great deal that you have ceased to see the real me and insist on keeping your filters on. It’s a small death of me that I feel every day. The fact is that I am still the same man you fell in love with all those years ago. Good with children and animals, loyal and caring, creative, loving, introverted and organizationally challenged.

I understand that you need to make sure I stay slightly bad in your mind to rationalize your treatment of me and the subsequent death of “us”. Having treated hundreds I know it all too well. Feel free to hold on to whatever ideas you have created about me. It will help you run your script.

Now that I can clearly see your script and how it is intertwined with your mothers I actually feel sorry for you. Maybe even pity you. There is no way you can get away from it and it’s lodged quite firmly in your life. It’s there and even trying to get rid of it won’t work because your mother will simply reinforce hers. You and your mother are intertwined in a way that will always interfere. Kind of funny that I got too little mother and you got too much. 

It was never going to end in anything other than me losing and I am facing that fact.

In the meantime, it is unfair of me to hold your actions against you. Now that I see it from a different side, there was very little you could have done to escape the bind you were in and the pressure would have eventually broken you. One could argue you made the right call in cutting me loose since I am a survivor…always have been. I’m not saying it was purposeful, or even thought about on a conscious level as I am still of a mind that thinks you are not fully aware of your actions. 

It just is.

I know there were other “pressures” that lead you off the path.

All I can tell you is that I am still very disappointed that you chose your mother over me and that I really DID think we had all that we needed to be a great couple. Now that I know how much differently we saw the future I can only forgive you for not seeing things as I thought you saw them.

I wish things could have been different. 

I wish I didn’t feel so betrayed and I wish that you were…not the way you are. I can’t imagine willingly tearing your family apart to escape some unseen pressures only to end up like you are now. 

There was never any way for “us” to win. You showed me the person you wanted to be, not the person you are. When the script started to override that I can only imagine that you felt empty and lonely inside. Like a microphone feeding back on itself…that’s why you were such a basket case by the time you left.

I watched you change and it was not a fun show for me. When you left I did breathe a sigh of relief for you because I knew that at least some of that pressure would abate. But I could never figure out where all that anger was coming from.

For what it’s worth, I would have died to give you my last breath, but mostly I was willing to fight to make sure you could draw more.

I’m sorry my constant attempts to connect with you were seen as badgering and I’m sorry I couldn’t keep my cool when the woman I loved most in the world rebuffed me.

I loved you as much as any human could love another and you broke my heart. I will never be the same person I was before.

I forgive you for as much as I can.





I suggest you take advantage of my lucid moments when I can think without being hampered by my limbic system and NOT reply to this. I cannot guarantee that I will be in a receptive mood when you reply. As long as my children are treated well (and that includes your mother) then this bear will most likely sleep.

I suggest you let him do so.


----------



## Morgiana

I don't understand... you sent this to her or is this your diary?


----------



## Chuck71

Damn that homemade moonshine is stout


----------



## SamuraiJack

Morgiana said:


> I don't understand... you sent this to her or is this your diary?


Sent it to her....


----------



## Chuck71

SJ sometimes you have to "lose to win"

I still crack jokes bout Window Cork..... but your XW made my WC look like an assistant to Mother Teresa


----------



## Hopeful Cynic

You're a braver man than I. But I do admire you for working acid-spitting dragons in there.

I had that sense of being turned into a walk-on character in the life story of my ex, when I was supposed to be a fellow protagonist.


----------



## happy as a clam

Excellent post, SJ. You write beautifully. Waiting for the next "installment"...


----------



## EnjoliWoman

So glad I no longer run a script.  

Mine was to be tolerant no matter what. Instead nothing was ever good enough. He didn't have the ability to see how hard I tried nor did he care to see outside his bubble. And he never will. He accused me of "playing house" - in the end I probably was because I grew exhausted giving and doing and hoping and grasping. I grew empty without love or praise or support. So I went through the motions, trying to keep my head above water and fake it all until the vision of my future being that empty for the rest of my life made me feel like I was taking on water - who knew empty could feel so HEAVY? 

No more scripts.


----------



## VeryHurt

SJ ~
Your post brought tears to my eyes. I feel your pain and heartache.
Be Strong. I wish you well.
VH


----------



## Ynot

I had to think about this for a day after reading it. I understand the sentiment behind it. I don't what good the letter will do except maybe allow SJ to get it off is chest. I feel for you buddy, I really do. When I think of my own situation I can see so many parallels with the one you described. It is pretty hard to blame some one who is just following a script without realizing it. I think pity is more the operative word.


----------



## Chuck71

Sometimes ranting is good for the soul........... I do it every now and then. 

SJs XW sold her soul for magic beans...... with a promise of a beanstalk of greatness

His XW does not wish to see reality for what is.

Nor does she realize the carnage she left behind.

Selfish entitled people never do.

Those types only worry about "enough toilet paper" for their own a$$


----------



## Ynot

Chuck71 said:


> Sometimes ranting is good for the soul........... I do it every now and then.
> 
> SJs XW sold her soul for magic beans...... with a promise of a beanstalk of greatness
> 
> His XW does not wish to see reality for what is.
> 
> Nor does she realize the carnage she left behind.
> 
> Selfish entitled people never do.
> 
> Those types only worry about "enough toilet paper" for their own a$$


Yep that is why I wrote " I don't (see) what good the letter will do" It isn't going to change her mind, remind her of the damage she did or see reality. It WILL allow SJ to get some sh!t off his chest. But other than that I see nothing else coming from it.


----------



## Chuck71

I'm just glad he is posting again

I miss his candor, wit and bare boned realization he speaks of

If I had a "weekend at the lake" I'd want him there

for moonshine recipes LOL but more for dialogs about life in general


----------



## Ynot

Chuck71 said:


> I'm just glad he is posting again
> 
> I miss his candor, wit and bare boned realization he speaks of
> 
> If I had a "weekend at the lake" I'd want him there
> 
> for moonshine recipes LOL but more for dialogs about life in general


Me too. I am not being critical. In fact I am betting the simple act of writing and rewriting this letter allowed for a lot of closure.

I have been pondering "a letter" myself, just to clear my conscience. 

Last night I went to a friend's house to watch a hockey game on TV. I met this guy about three weeks ago thru some mutual friends. We eventually just paused the game and talked about life, marriage, divorce, and recovery for about an hour. Some of the most enjoyable conversation I have had in the past year.


----------



## Chuck71

A lot of times, the letter is more for the writer than the recipient 

In your story, I can 110% understand

I call it the IDGAF letter.... bare boned to the core

My XW got the IDGAF letter, not sure if she read it, doesn't matter

her response to it was invalid in my process

Her reach at the one year mark of D, that was an in person form of the IDGAF letter.

Game.........set............match.


----------



## Ynot

Chuck71 said:


> A lot of times, the letter is more for the writer than the recipient
> 
> In your story, I can 110% understand
> 
> I call it the IDGAF letter.... bare boned to the core
> 
> My XW got the IDGAF letter, not sure if she read it, doesn't matter
> 
> her response to it was invalid in my process
> 
> Her reach at the one year mark of D, that was an in person form of the IDGAF letter.
> 
> Game.........set............match.


Yes I keep starting to write a simple letter of apology for the way that I behaved at the end - lashing out, talking badly about her, saying hurtful things etc. But then I start to think about the things she said and did to provoke those reactions and I get stopped dead in my tracks. I really don't think she cares. It is just as SJ said, she is simply following her life script. So why bother. I wasn't supposed to be her companion for life, I was just the convenient mule she used to pull her life along until the children were raised. Once that was over, it was just a matter of time and finding the right excuse so that she could save face in order to maintain the facade she had developed. To hell with me or my feelings or anyone else's for that matter. Just so long as she was OK with it.


----------



## Decorum

Wow just wow. Deep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

Ynot said:


> Yes I keep starting to write a simple letter of apology for the way that I behaved at the end - lashing out, talking badly about her, saying hurtful things etc. But then I start to think about the things she said and did to provoke those reactions and I get stopped dead in my tracks. I really don't think she cares. It is just as SJ said, she is simply following her life script. So why bother. I wasn't supposed to be her companion for life, I was just the convenient mule she used to pull her life along until the children were raised. Once that was over, it was just a matter of time and finding the right excuse so that she could save face in order to maintain the facade she had developed. To hell with me or my feelings or anyone else's for that matter. Just so long as she was OK with it.


Neither you nor SJ were responsible for your spouse's happiness.... nor sadness.

Being a rescuer brings about a feeling of valor 

but it sets an unhealthy precedence.

Ynot... she gaslit and re-wrote history, had you thinking it WAS you.... you learned otherwise after you

picked your head up out of the sand. You stopped being her anger dump container.

Maybe one day she will own it...... maybe not. But you are in a much better place now.


----------



## SamuraiJack

The letter was for me. To understand I often write it out and that letter was written over several days. 
Lots of time just "steeping" in the moment and going from WTF? to ahhhhh.

It was one of those "ahaaa!!!" moments that I wanted to share...not because it would change her mind...but because it changed mine.

Some might see it as an emotionally superior "neener neener".
I see it as "I really dont have to be angry at you anymore."

When you look at the person who you loved with all your heart, who then ****ed everything they loved for an illusory "roll in the hay with another life"....well lets just says pity is probably your best choice. 

If had done that...I think I probabaly would have offed myself by now.
The shame she carries must be interminable.

Poor unfortunate soul.


----------



## Thundarr

SamuraiJack said:


> The letter was for me. To understand I often write it out and that letter was written over several days.
> Lots of time just "steeping" in the moment and going from WTF? to ahhhhh.


I bet that was therapeutic to write Samurai. Your EX may discredit your prose as nonsense but it's not about her so it doesn't matter. Personally I think you hit a LOT of good points. I avoided reading other comments as to not be influenced by other opinions (annoyingly I do let that happen). I like the way you search for answers and your willingness to explore possibilities but mostly on those you can put some logic behind.

Did writing this help? Absolutely. Did sending to your ex help? Probably not. Are you wiser for pondering? Yep.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Thundarr said:


> I bet that was therapeutic to write Samurai. Your EX may discredit your prose as nonsense but it's not about her so it doesn't matter. Personally I think you hit a LOT of good points. I avoided reading other comments as to not be influenced by other opinions (annoyingly I do let that happen). I like the way you search for answers and your willingness to explore possibilities but mostly on those you can put some logic behind.
> 
> Did writing this help? Absolutely. Did sending to your ex help? Probably not. Are you wiser for pondering? Yep.


It was very therapeutic for me. Her reaction was predictable and she rejected it out of hand, but I didn't really write it for her.

I would say writing that probably gave about a 3% increase of inner peace.:grin2:


----------



## EnigmaGirl

Wow, you sent that to your ex? 

lol, guess it proves that its just not women that are overly dramatic and irrationally emotional.

If my ex had sent that to me, I would have cracked up laughing but if it made you feel better...good for you.


----------



## Ynot

Mr Fisty, I do think that my setbacks typically come about just before another bond of detachment snaps. It is just my ego protecting the familiar and itself from loss. I haven't yet felt that relieving snap when everything just lets loose and falls away when structural failure finally happens. But I can feel it coming

http://faculty.plattsburgh.edu/margaret.campion/seconded/second/Kent/tac09.gif


----------



## Openminded

It's good to journal your feelings -- and can be beneficial -- but sending them to your ex doesn't really accomplish anything because they don't care and it makes you look like you still do care. 

It's a moot point in this case, since it's already been done, but hopefully anyone else reading this, and considering it, will think twice before sending.


----------



## Stang197

EnigmaGirl said:


> Wow, you sent that to your ex?
> 
> lol, guess it proves that its just not women that are overly dramatic and irrationally emotional.
> 
> If my ex had sent that to me, I would have cracked up laughing but if it made you feel better...good for you.


You must be such a sweet girl. Some people have feelings.


----------

